# Utah Formals!  -4 degrees outside.



## twocolor (Feb 8, 2013)

This poor bride both their engagement session as well as their formals were done in sub-freezing temperatures.  The wedding is tomorrow, and we are expecting to be in the upper teens.  Heat wave!  She wanted to shoot a few of the first time he saw her in her dress, but was extremely nervous because as she was telling him about her dress shopping experience, he told her "Just as long as you didn't get a mermaid style dress, I hate those!"  Well, she had just bought her dress . . . a mermaid style wedding dress!  So she was near tears walking around the corner to see her groom!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks John!


----------



## Designer (Feb 9, 2013)

All very nice informal portraits, but why the word "formal" in your thread title?  Is it because they are "dressed up"?


----------



## twocolor (Feb 9, 2013)

Designer said:


> All very nice informal portraits, but why the word "formal" in your thread title?  Is it because they are "dressed up"?



If I'm doing pictures of just the bride in her bridal dress I label them "Bridals".  These shots were of the Bride and Groom 3 weeks before the wedding.  I choose to call those sessions "Formals".  I guess if it were just the groom we would call them "Groomals"?  

Any suggestions on what other name to give them?


----------



## Designer (Feb 9, 2013)

twocolor said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > All very nice informal portraits, but why the word "formal" in your thread title?  Is it because they are "dressed up"?
> ...



Convention would indicate that these are "informal portraits" as opposed to "portraits".  

I don't know your naming system, but I suppose a system that I devise would be something like; "informals, Ben and Geri, January 5, 2013".


----------



## Mully (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice and I don't care what you name the set.... does not change the images


----------



## twocolor (Feb 9, 2013)

I guess I don't feel "informals" fits, because they are dressed up in the most "formal" attire they are going to wear their entire life.  Informal is a name the local high schools give the dances where the kids wear their jeans and tshirts not their dresses.  I think for now I will stick with the terminology I've been using for 12 years!


----------



## invisible (Feb 9, 2013)

The last one steals the show for me.


----------



## twocolor (Feb 9, 2013)

invisible said:


> The last one steals the show for me.



Thank you!  She sure has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Designer (Feb 9, 2013)

twocolor said:


> I guess I don't feel "informals" fits, because they are dressed up in the most "formal" attire they are going to wear their entire life.  Informal is a name the local high schools give the dances where the kids wear their jeans and tshirts not their dresses.  I think for now I will stick with the terminology I've been using for 12 years!



O.K., I will stick with the terminology that I have been using for 45 years, and which was in common usage a long time before that.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 9, 2013)

Holy cow look at those eyes.  I'm always taken with big sharp eyes so 8 was my favorite, but some nice shots across the board.

Though I'm not a big fan of the washed out look, and yes I know it's all the rage but so are Anne Geddes pictures.


----------



## twocolor (Feb 9, 2013)

Designer said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I don't feel "informals" fits, because they are dressed up in the most "formal" attire they are going to wear their entire life.  Informal is a name the local high schools give the dances where the kids wear their jeans and tshirts not their dresses.  I think for now I will stick with the terminology I've been using for 12 years!
> ...



To each his own!!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 9, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Holy cow look at those eyes.  I'm always taken with big sharp eyes so 8 was my favorite, but some nice shots across the board.
> 
> Though I'm not a big fan of the washed out look, and yes I know it's all the rage but so are Anne Geddes pictures.



Thank you!!
It is all the rage, and for weddings rage pays!  Each session gets a few of my standard processing . . . kind of the shots mom and grandma will hang on the wall.  This particular bride was looking for a dreamy feel.  So I processed most of them with the more washed out look!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 9, 2013)

twocolor said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow look at those eyes.  I'm always taken with big sharp eyes so 8 was my favorite, but some nice shots across the board.
> ...



And this is totally why I have ZERO weddings booked and you're probably booked all year.   That's ok, though, I'm fine with pretending like I'm superior and therefore a total snot bag.  I don't have any particular need to make any more photo money anyway...


----------



## twocolor (Feb 10, 2013)

manaheim said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



That's hilarious!  I'm sure you are not a total snot bag!  I think that's what the internet is for, a place we can all pretend to be superior at something!!


----------



## ZenNguyen (Feb 10, 2013)

i love it ..very nice shoots.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 10, 2013)

You're right, I'm only 63% snot bag.


----------



## photogod88 (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the shots they are fantastic don't know if you mind sharing some of your secrets or set up for the shots but the portrait of the bride on the door or that side wall is phenomenal. I would not know how to light that or edit it. Care to walk a novice fan through your thought process and selection of lighting. I understand my question is vague so if needed I can specify what I am trying to gain in knowledge from your accomplished shoot.


----------



## Designer (Feb 10, 2013)

twocolor said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > twocolor said:
> ...



Words used to mean things.  I guess it is time for this old dinosaur to check out.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 10, 2013)

#1 and #6 absolutely need to be tighter. I know you were trying to get the building and all that, but I think it would be stronger in a little closer.

#9- I guess the eye closing was on purpose, but I dont think that pose fits here at all. I would use a version with his eyes open.

Agree that #11 steals the show!

I'd give these a 9 outta 10!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 11, 2013)

photogod88 said:


> I love the shots they are fantastic don't know if you mind sharing some of your secrets or set up for the shots but the portrait of the bride on the door or that side wall is phenomenal. I would not know how to light that or edit it. Care to walk a novice fan through your thought process and selection of lighting. I understand my question is vague so if needed I can specify what I am trying to gain in knowledge from your accomplished shoot.



That's a hard one!  There is so much involved in how a photographer shoots a session.  A lot of it is personal preference and style.  99% is knowing your gear, and your lighting.  Knowing when the lighting is best in the day to shoot.  Knowing your software so that you can consistently edit a series of photos so that they can be hung on a wall and look cohesive.  It's years of experience and knowing how to be painfully honest about your own work.  It's also being willing to openly take critique from your peers (like the people on this forum) and fixing what is wrong.  It's hours and hours of research and study.  I used to say that I have a passion for photography, but passion can only get you so far.  It's time, work, and knowledge!  If you have any specific questions, please feel free to pm me and I'll see if I can help out.


----------



## twocolor (Feb 11, 2013)

Parker219 said:


> #1 and #6 absolutely need to be tighter. I know you were trying to get the building and all that, but I think it would be stronger in a little closer.
> 
> #9- I guess the eye closing was on purpose, but I dont think that pose fits here at all. I would use a version with his eyes open.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I do have a tighter shot of #1 in a vertical image.  I agree #6 could go tighter, I'm hoping this is the image they choose to enlarge, so I've left room for a crop.  Hopefully at least a 16x20 for mom's wall.  That should tighten it up.

#9 was a candid.  I was cleaning a water drip off of my lens and looked up to see this.  It was so cold, and they were just kinda sitting there oblivious to what was going on around them.  He closed his eyes for a moment and she just glanced over and gave me this look!  This is the reaction I got when I told him I caught him sleeping on the job!


----------



## amolitor (Feb 11, 2013)

Interesting set. He really sticks out, doesn't he?

She almost blends in to the snow, and to the venue. He "pops", though. I'm not sure I love it.. I feel like some kind of prop or addition to the scene might have helped him out. A black limo, a black horse, something dark and punchy.


----------



## twocolor (Feb 11, 2013)

Designer said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...




I feel that words still mean things.  I think that one definition of the term formal is style of formal studio photography, where the other way to define it is the clothing they are wearing.  Formal tux, formal wedding dress, "Formals".  

I don't think that the old dinosaur should check out quite yet!!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Interesting set. He really sticks out, doesn't he?
> 
> She almost blends in to the snow, and to the venue. He "pops", though. I'm not sure I love it.. I feel like some kind of prop or addition to the scene might have helped him out. A black limo, a black horse, something dark and punchy.



Hmmm, I hadn't quite looked at it like that.  I had neither limo or horse though.  I'm not sure what options I had there, they chose location and attire.  I think the barn scene helps her stand out just fine, though.


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 11, 2013)

thats a good note for grooms, keep your mouth shut!


----------



## amolitor (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, yeah, you're not exactly gonna pull a limo or a horse out of your.. pocket  I couldn't think of anything else that was black and scene-appropriate, though!


----------



## twocolor (Feb 11, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Well, yeah, you're not exactly gonna pull a limo or a horse out of your.. pocket  I couldn't think of anything else that was black and scene-appropriate, though!



I should just start driving around in a black limo!  The clients will love it, then we have it if we need a little extra oomph to the session . . . Riding up on a black horse would be pretty cool though also.  I'll look into that!


----------



## Rosy (Mar 4, 2013)

8 tops it for me


----------

